# turbo 2002 in the werks.



## REDLINEREP (Sep 19, 2005)

well i picked up my 74 2002ti about a year ago and now finaly have enuf money to start puttin together a "turbo kit" looking into using megasquirt 2 for fuel managment and ignition goin to use a evo big 16g turbo off a dsm that my buddy is upgrading from anyone done an efi conversion or a turbo on the mechanical? need tips im going off nothing at all just my basic knowlage.


----------



## Harrypr (Mar 4, 2002)

Here's a FI conversion site that might help you out :

http://www.finkbuilt.com/blog/fuel-injection-conversion-complete/


----------



## REDLINEREP (Sep 19, 2005)

wow awesome helps alot thanks.
dosnt look like its goin to be as hard as i had imagined but im sure i will run into those lil problembs when i get into it.


----------

